

Show HN: App to setup permanent redirects so people can still find your content. - vertis
http://nomad.cx

======
vertis
At some point a few years ago I decided to move my blog from being hosted on
wordpress and a custom domain, to being hosted on github pages with jekyll.

While I was quite happy to use <http://vertis.github.com> for all new posts, I
needed to redirect the old posts to their new home. This was made more
difficult by the fact that the paths generated by the two blogging engines
were slightly different.

So I created a simple rails application that would allow me to specify
mappings and have the correct redirect occur.

Recently, I added an administration interface, so that anyone can use it to
migrate from one domain/system to another.

It's still kind of new, and a MVP, but I hope someone will find it useful.

~~~
vertis
I would love to get some feedback about what anyone thinks about it so far,
and any suggested improvements (I have quite a list of my own still).

